# Super Bowl Crab Dip Recipe



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a pretty standard Old Bay Crab dip but man its good. It's in the oven now cooking, can't wait till kickoff! Super easy to make

Ingredients
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened 
3/4 cup mayonnaise 
2 teaspoons OLD BAY® Seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon McCormick® Mustard, Ground 
1 pound lump crabmeat 
1/4 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Mix cream cheese, mayonnaise, Old Bay Seasoning and 
ground mustard in medium bowl until well blended. Add crabmeat; toss gently. 
2. Spread in shallow 1 1/2-quart baking dish. Sprinkle with Cheddar cheese and 
additional Old Bay Seasoning, if desired. 
3. Bake 30 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Serve with assorted crackers or sliced 
French bread.


----------

